# Equioxx



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

Some people say to give equioxx 3 days out from the show with the 3 pills the first day and then 1 the following. Others say to give the loading dose a week before a show and one pill each day after. I'm runnign saturday so would it even make a difference if I started it today?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Following as my horse is on the same medication but the vet told me to only give one pill a day, every day. Never heard of increasing the dosage so I'm curious.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have also never heard of giving a horse more than 57 mg daily. That’s from the lameness facility I have used and from the other two vet facilities I use..

If people are drugging their horses to the degree you describe, they are asking for trouble in a lot of ways —- the horse possibly going down with them for starters.

Why on earth would someone think it’s ok to shove that much pain killer into a horse, to get to a show?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This is one case I found online - however it is an accidental overdose of 30X the normal dose. Still, it outlines where problems might occur if you increase the dosage. I assume this is not on a vet's advice... that alone would make me walk away. 

https://thehorse.com/112380/problems-with-previcox-overdose/

And from the manufacturer (you're planning on giving 3 pills a day for several days, so roughly 1.5 mg/kg a day. See bolded list of side-effects below. Mind you, they gave the higher dose for a much longer period than you're talking about, but still, I would not take the risk. 

Horses
With a dose of 0.3 to 0.5 mg/kg a day for 30 days:{R-5; 11}
Ulcers, oral, increased incidence of
With a dose of 0.1 to 0.5 mg/kg a day for 42 days:{R-5; 11}
Blood urea nitrogen (BUN) and/or creatinine, mildly elevated—
with 0.5 mg/kg; buccal mucosal bleeding time (BMBT),
prolonged—with 0.5 mg/kg; papillary necrosis and/or
tubulointerstitial nephropathy—with 0.3 to 0.5 mg/kg; ulcers,
oral, delayed healing of or increased incidence of
Note: One horse with an elevated BUN and/or creatinine and
prolonged BMBT had a dilated pelvis of the right kidney,
one had bilateral tubulointerstitial nephropathy and bilateral
papillary necrosis, and a third had no gross changes seen at
necropsy.
*With a dose of 0.25 to 1.25 mg/kg a day for 92 days:{R-5; 11}
Erosions of the skin of the mandible and head—with 0.25 to
1.25 mg/kg; hepatic enzymes, elevated, including alanine
aminotransferase (ALT), aspartate aminotransferase (AST),
gamma-glutamyltransferase (GGT), and sorbital dehydrogenase
(SDH)—with 1.25 mg/kg; papillary necrosis and/or
tubulointerstitial nephropathy; renal hemorrhage and
nephropathy (urine GGT and protein levels increased)—with 0.25
mg/kg; ulcers, gastric, increased incidence of—with 0.25 to 0.75 
© 2007 The United States Pharmacopeial Convention All rights reserved 4
mg/kg; ulcers of the lips, gingiva, and tongue—with 0.25 to 1.25
mg/kg*
Note: Six horses administered 1.25 mg/kg a day in the safety
study summarized above were monitored for about 56 days
after treatment. Partial to full resolution of oral and skin
ulcers occurred, but no recovery from tubulointerstitial
nephropathy was seen.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know a lot of people give it for larger shows that last 4-5 days. I don't know what the dosages are though.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Of course, you know my thoughts on the Equioxx, OP. But to share with everyone else on the discussion on the thread.

The two lameness vets that I use (one is a regional specialist) have instructed me to give three 57 mg tablets of Equioxx on the first day (loading dose) and then one 57 mg tablet each day thereafter. Equioxx is not like bute; it does need to reach a therapeutic level in the system in order to deliver the best results. You don't _have_ to do the loading dose, but it will get you to that therapeutic level faster. I also try to give it roughly the same time every day; again, to be as consistent as I can with the dosage. If for some reason they end up being off it for a couple weeks (maybe if I was out of town for an extended period, or they had a lameness exam where they needed to be off it, etc), I will restart with the loading dose again when I start giving it again. But if it's only a couple days that they miss it, I won't repeat the loading dose because they should still have enough of the medication in their system to get back to that therapeutic level fairly quickly.

So that is what I do with my horses because that is what my vets have instructed me. Red has been on it for years to help manage his heel pain. However, I only give it during the competition season and not during the winter. Dexter got put on it this year due to navicular changes in his front feet ..... and I suspect he'll get to continue to be on it now that he went and damaged his hock (time will tell). 

I notice a difference in my horses after they have been on it about ONE WEEK, and that is with doing the loading dose. So for me, it makes zero sense to give it 3 days away from an event because I don't feel it's giving the horse the benefit it needs. But that's my opinion and what I have experienced. If it is in the horse's best interest to be on Equioxx, for whatever the reason may be, great. But I don't really see a need for ONLY giving it during a big weekend for a large show. If the horse is sound otherwise..... why do they need it for a big show? 

Of course, any medication has the potential to have side effects and you should always consult with your vet for your specific horse. But that is what I do for my horses. 

There have been studies on this type of medication, that compared doing a loading dose to not doing a loading dose. Again, the loading dose just gets you to the therapeutic level quicker. Yes, the label for Equioxx also says you aren't supposed to use it long-term, but of course there are plenty of vets that prescribe it that way and plenty of horses that get it that way.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> This is one case I found online - however it is an accidental overdose of 30X the normal dose. Still, it outlines where problems might occur if you increase the dosage. I assume this is not on a vet's advice... that alone would make me walk away.
> 
> https://thehorse.com/112380/problems-with-previcox-overdose/
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood me, I was referring to doing the loading dose (3 pills) on the third day out from the show, and then one pill for the remaining days. The vet advised me to do it three days before, but I know some people say they don't see a difference until a week of the horse being on it.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

beau159 said:


> Of course, you know my thoughts on the Equioxx, OP. But to share with everyone else on the discussion on the thread.
> 
> The two lameness vets that I use (one is a regional specialist) have instructed me to give three 57 mg tablets of Equioxx on the first day (loading dose) and then one 57 mg tablet each day thereafter. Equioxx is not like bute; it does need to reach a therapeutic level in the system in order to deliver the best results. You don't _have_ to do the loading dose, but it will get you to that therapeutic level faster. I also try to give it roughly the same time every day; again, to be as consistent as I can with the dosage. If for some reason they end up being off it for a couple weeks (maybe if I was out of town for an extended period, or they had a lameness exam where they needed to be off it, etc), I will restart with the loading dose again when I start giving it again. But if it's only a couple days that they miss it, I won't repeat the loading dose because they should still have enough of the medication in their system to get back to that therapeutic level fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


I asked for it when I went to the vet since I saw results from my friend using it for her horse. She gives it three days out from a show as well. This is dangerous to say on this site since most people on here are anti-injections, but as you know, my horse in injected which is probably why the vet didn't recommend equioxx. I just asked for it and they said I could use it if I wanted to. They both recommended doing it 3 days out, but only one said do the loading dose. The reason I wanted to use it was just in case he was having any general aches and pains.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

walkinthewalk said:


> I have also never heard of giving a horse more than 57 mg daily. That’s from the lameness facility I have used and from the other two vet facilities I use..
> 
> If people are drugging their horses to the degree you describe, they are asking for trouble in a lot of ways —- the horse possibly going down with them for starters.
> 
> Why on earth would someone think it’s ok to shove that much pain killer into a horse, to get to a show?


I didn't think the loading dose and then one pill a day after was a lot, but I guess we all have different opinions.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Never heard of such sporadic use of Equioxx. My Navicular mare was on it for a couple of years and received it daily. Then we switched to Opshos shots.

You need to be careful with giving medication not at the vet recommended dosage. You can also go do the manufacturers website and read dosage instructions. Equioxx is not like bute - it is meant to be given long term and not just when competing or showing.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've done a loading dose of 2x a day then once after. I can't see a single day of 3 having a negative effect on a horse with normally functioning kidneys. The question would be will there be an increased effect from the 3x loading dose. (Some don't respond strongly to it either way.)


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

carshon said:


> Never heard of such sporadic use of Equioxx. My Navicular mare was on it for a couple of years and received it daily. Then we switched to Opshos shots.
> 
> You need to be careful with giving medication not at the vet recommended dosage. You can also go do the manufacturers website and read dosage instructions. Equioxx is not like bute - it is meant to be given long term and not just when competing or showing.


The loading is recommended by my vet, I just wasn't sure if I should start a week out just in case.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I probably should have been more clear — I have done long term use of Equioxx under the direction of my lameness vet when my horse foundered. 

Not a thing wrong with it’s use under those conditions.

It’s the sporadic use in order to get the horse into the show ring that I have issue with. Also JMO but, if a horse needs pumped full of Equioxx to perform the way the human demands it performs at a show or other event, then the horse shouldn’t be there.

Sorry to anyone who is offended by that, but it is my opinion


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

ApuetsoT said:


> I've done a loading dose of 2x a day then once after. I can't see a single day of 3 having a negative effect on a horse with normally functioning kidneys. The question would be will there be an increased effect from the 3x loading dose. (Some don't respond strongly to it either way.)



Did you do 2 at one time? Or spread them out? I assumed my vet meant give him 3 at one time, and then 1 a day after.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

walkinthewalk said:


> I probably should have been more clear — I have done long term use of Equioxx under the direction of my lameness vet when my horse foundered.
> 
> Not a thing wrong with it’s use under those conditions.
> 
> ...


No offense taken here, as not everyone agrees to it of course. I just like to since I have an older guy, and the stalls at the show will be on concrete so I also like to use it for that reason. I forgot to mention that. I heavily bed it, but it's still concrete.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

beau159 said:


> Of course, you know my thoughts on the Equioxx, OP. But to share with everyone else on the discussion on the thread.
> 
> The two lameness vets that I use (one is a regional specialist) have instructed me to give three 57 mg tablets of Equioxx on the first day (loading dose) and then one 57 mg tablet each day thereafter. Equioxx is not like bute; it does need to reach a therapeutic level in the system in order to deliver the best results. You don't _have_ to do the loading dose, but it will get you to that therapeutic level faster. I also try to give it roughly the same time every day; again, to be as consistent as I can with the dosage. If for some reason they end up being off it for a couple weeks (maybe if I was out of town for an extended period, or they had a lameness exam where they needed to be off it, etc), I will restart with the loading dose again when I start giving it again. But if it's only a couple days that they miss it, I won't repeat the loading dose because they should still have enough of the medication in their system to get back to that therapeutic level fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, when you gave the 3 pills for the loading dose all at once right?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Did you do 2 at one time? Or spread them out? I assumed my vet meant give him 3 at one time, and then 1 a day after.


Spread out 12h. One morning then at night.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

simplytaylor16 said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I was referring to doing the loading dose (3 pills) on the third day out from the show, and then one pill for the remaining days. The vet advised me to do it three days before, but I know some people say they don't see a difference until a week of the horse being on it.


Yes, sorry, I misunderstood you. I thought you were talking about tripling the dose daily. I understand what you're saying now. I am left wondering why the horse needs it for showing but not the rest of the time. You mention the stalls are concrete and that your horse might have aches and pains and you're trying to avoid those. So like an athlete taking Advil before a performance I guess? 

I don't know... that's not the use most people make of Equioxx, but as I stated initially, I'm here to learn too.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Just to be clear, when you gave the 3 pills for the loading dose all at once right?


Yes. All 3 at once. 



simplytaylor16 said:


> I asked for it when I went to the vet since I saw results from my friend using it for her horse. She gives it three days out from a show as well. This is dangerous to say on this site since most people on here are anti-injections, but as you know, my horse in injected which is probably why the vet didn't recommend equioxx.


And of course, you already know my thoughts. I think you need to inject your horse's hocks with some sort of steroid (not HA alone) and I think you also need to x-rays the hocks, and potentially the stifles, and possibly ultrasound the stifles as well. It's absolutely possible that everything will come back normal and your vet has been right all along. However, barrel racing is extremely demanding on a horse's body and I will always do my full due dilligence with a performance/lameness issues arises. I have a real big problem with injecting hocks for the first time without ever doing x-rays. Of course, you are doing what your vet has told you to do, but I don't agree with it. I don't like vets that will blindly inject like that.

Equioxx has it's place along with injections. Using Red as an example, the first time I got his hocks injected I saw tremendous improvement. But I did take him for a second opinion (to a regional specialist 6 hours away) about 2 months later and he was still flexing a bit sore in the right hock, even though he just had injections. They help tremendously but they don't always take away ALL the pain (Red was fusing on that hock at the time). So that vet recommended I put him on (at the time) Previcox for the rest of the season, and do the loading dose to start out. 

Right, you normally do the injections first, see how your horse responds. If something is still not quite right, go back to the vet. So if something else turns up now that one problem has been addressed. Very possible to have multiple problems, but only one was the "worst" and most apparent at that time. For various reasons, and various issues, Equioxx can be extremely useful when indicated. 

****and folks, please don't jump down the OP's throat for injecting her horse, like what happened on a previous thread****



simplytaylor16 said:


> I just asked for it and they said I could use it if I wanted to. They both recommended doing it 3 days out, but only one said do the loading dose. The reason I wanted to use it was just in case he was having any general aches and pains.


In my opinion, Equioxx is not intended to be used for "general aches and pains". So I would NOT use it in your case, for how you are wanting to use it.

For me, there needs to be a good and defined medical reason to use a MEDICATION such as Equioxx for my horse. Remember that it is a medication (with the potential to have side effects), and not something like a vitamin.



Acadianartist said:


> So like an athlete taking Advil before a performance I guess?


Except that Equioxx is not the same type of NSAID that ibuprofen is. And in my opinion, not its intended use. 

Bute would be a more effective way to address sudden aches/pains, but as we all know, bute is very hard on the GI system.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

beau159 said:


> Yes. All 3 at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end I do agree with what you're saying. I do need to find out exactly what is happening in the joint itself. Maybe if it's just fusing he could benefit from equioxx everyday. I plan to bring him back to the vet within a couple months to see if anything else popped up, or if this weekend doesn't go too good I will bring him in this month again.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes, sorry, I misunderstood you. I thought you were talking about tripling the dose daily. I understand what you're saying now. I am left wondering why the horse needs it for showing but not the rest of the time. You mention the stalls are concrete and that your horse might have aches and pains and you're trying to avoid those. So like an athlete taking Advil before a performance I guess?
> 
> I don't know... that's not the use most people make of Equioxx, but as I stated initially, I'm here to learn too.


It very well may not be, I'm just going by my vet for now but wanted to hear different opinions.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

simplytaylor16 said:


> It very well may not be, I'm just going by my vet for now but wanted to hear different opinions.


I totally get that. And others can learn from these types of questions too! I was never told anything about a loading dose, for instance, so if you hadn't brought it up, I'd still be in the dark. Do let us know what you decide to do, if your comfortable doing that, and whether or not you feel it helped.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> I totally get that. And others can learn from these types of questions too! I was never told anything about a loading dose, for instance, so if you hadn't brought it up, I'd still be in the dark. Do let us know what you decide to do, if your comfortable doing that, and whether or not you feel it helped.


I did end up using the loading dose. It didn't cause his belly to get upset or anything, however I think the pain source is his SI, possibly from compensating from his hocks or stifles. I am going to get it checked out this week. After this, if I was correct anyways. I may not use equioxx anymore.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

simplytaylor16 said:


> I did end up using the loading dose. It didn't cause his belly to get upset or anything, however I think the pain source is his SI, possibly from compensating from his hocks or stifles. I am going to get it checked out this week. After this, if I was correct anyways. I may not use equioxx anymore.


Interesting... that possibility has also been mention to me re: my older gelding. We do have X-rays of his hocks that show they are fused (so should not be as painful now). Did you ever X-ray your horse? It might help you narrow down the cause.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

simplytaylor16 said:


> I did end up using the loading dose. It didn't cause his belly to get upset or anything, however I think the pain source is his SI, possibly from compensating from his hocks or stifles. I am going to get it checked out this week. After this, if I was correct anyways. I may not use equioxx anymore.



How did your runs go? Did he exhibit any pain problems?




Acadianartist said:


> Did you ever X-ray your horse?



As far as I know, OP has never had any xrays done on the horse.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

Is there bute alternatives to help with pain? I've only ever used bute, but we have the one mare with ulcers so obviously if she ever needed it I would like to know of some alternates. I saw some natural stuff at TSC and online, but has anyone ever used an alternative like that?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if the vet seeing your horse in person says "I would suggest you do X Y & Z" then that is what I would do. if unsure of a why, or spreading out doses ect... ask the vet 

I would say the 3 things that aggravate a vet the most: not paying promptly, not being ready, and not following instructions (which actually goes back to the first 2)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

therhondamarie said:


> Is there bute alternatives to help with pain? I've only ever used bute, but we have the one mare with ulcers so obviously if she ever needed it I would like to know of some alternates. I saw some natural stuff at TSC and online, but has anyone ever used an alternative like that?



Depends what kind of PAIN you are wanting to address? Not to detail the OP's thread but what's wrong with the mare that she has pain?


Equioxx is a pain releiver that has less effect on the GI system and less likelihood of ulcers, but it _could_ still cause/aggravate ulcers. 



I've never had the need to try it for any of my horses, but I know there is a Bute-Less supplement that works for some horses. Again, I think it boils down to what you are trying to treat in the first place.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

beau159 said:


> Depends what kind of PAIN you are wanting to address? Not to detail the OP's thread but what's wrong with the mare that she has pain?
> 
> 
> Equioxx is a pain releiver that has less effect on the GI system and less likelihood of ulcers, but it _could_ still cause/aggravate ulcers.
> ...


Oh the mare doesn't currently have pain, she's just in the late uncomfortable stage of pregnancy! I just wondered if there were fast acting bute alternatives just in case since we know she is prone to ulcers. We have bute on hand for emergencies, but I've rarely used it in the past and since only being back as a horse owner for a short time this go round I haven't had any occasion to use it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

therhondamarie said:


> Oh the mare doesn't currently have pain, she's just in the late uncomfortable stage of pregnancy! I just wondered if there were fast acting bute alternatives just in case since we know she is prone to ulcers. We have bute on hand for emergencies, but I've rarely used it in the past and since only being back as a horse owner for a short time this go round I haven't had any occasion to use it.



Pretty much any type of pain reliever that the majority of folks have access to has the potential to exacerbate ulcers, because most of them are going to be some class of NSAID (bute, banamine, equioxx)


But if you are worried about having something on hand in case she gets PAIN while being pregnant, well, I guess I would be *consulting the vet* anyway if there was something serious enough that had me concerned. If you use too much NSAIDs, it can be harmful to the fetus.


Ulcer meds for pregnant mares are also "up in the air". I've always been told to avoid them for pregnant mares because it's possible they could cause harm, but it's also not real well studied.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

The vet told us to do ulcer meds. To be clear, there is nothing I'm currently concerned about with any of my horses health wise that I have not already discussed with our vet and have a clear plan for treating. This was more of a general question for in the future.


----------

